# Any recommendations for local movers?



## charmine79

Hi There. I am planning to get moving quotes for a move within Singapore. A friend recommended we use Rodex Movers but i thought of getting another mover for comparison. Any thoughts?


----------



## simonsays

a look up yellow pages shows a lot .. 

You can start with the Shalom and Elite group, for a start, and then see .. 

How much do you want to move ? they may not be much different

if you have less stuff, and have a Class 3, rent a self drive .. there are covered trucks for Class 3


----------



## estafette72

We moved recently and used HighPoint - we were more than satisfied with the service. For around $300 they provided packing materials, sent like nine guys to our place, which they cleared out in 15 minutes. They were really flexible with delivery, as we had to coordinate an additional pickup. And the service was done with a smile. 

We also liked the fact that they provide a rehabilitation program for Singaporeans and were happy that we could help support a community association.


----------



## MartinaSG

I just suggest that before deciding you contact minimally 5 different companies and ask for quotation. Prices can vary by 50-100%.


----------



## tagore

charmine79 said:


> Hi There. I am planning to get moving quotes for a move within Singapore. A friend recommended we use Rodex Movers but i thought of getting another mover for comparison. Any thoughts?


I have just contacted Shalom. they seems pretty responsive.
the actual move will be in june. i will update their quality of service here.


----------

